# where is my serial port?



## ivand58 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello, 
Q: where are my comports ?
---

according dmesg i've two com ports:


```
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
```

but in /dev I can't find sio* at all :


```
ls /dev/
acd0            audit           devstat         kbdmux0         net4            ptyp2           ttyd0.init      ttyv0           ttyvd
acpi            cd0             dgdb            klog            net5            ptyp3           ttyd0.lock      ttyv1           ttyve
ad0             console         dumpdev         kmem            net6            ptyp4           ttyd1           ttyv2           ttyvf
ad0s1           consolectl      fd              log             net7            ptyp5           ttyd1.init      ttyv3           urandom
ad1             ctty            fido            lpt0            network         ptyp6           ttyd1.lock      ttyv4           usb
ad1s1           cuad0           fw0             lpt0.ctl        nfs4            ptyp7           ttyp0           ttyv5           usb0
ad4             cuad0.init      fw0.0           mdctl           nfslock         random          ttyp1           ttyv6           xpt0
ad4s1           cuad0.lock      fwmem0          mem             null            stderr          ttyp2           ttyv7           zero
ad4s1c          cuad1           fwmem0.0        mirror          pass0           stdin           ttyp3           ttyv8
ad4s1d          cuad1.init      geom.ctl        net             pci             stdout          ttyp4           ttyv9
agpgart         cuad1.lock      io              net1            ppi0            sysmouse        ttyp5           ttyva
ata             dcons           kbd0            net2            ptyp0           tap0            ttyp6           ttyvb
atkbd0          devctl          kbd1            net3            ptyp1           ttyd0           ttyp7           ttyvc
```


----------



## mix_room (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html

http://blog.oliverhansen.com/index.php/2007/10/01/what-device-is-my-serial-port-in-freebsd/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2010)

ivand58, please format your posts:  Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums.


----------

